# Why would I care ??



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is what kills me about the "drug war". LOL

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090831...jA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yaWVzBHNsawNjb2NhaW5lbGFjZWQ-

Here you see that the idiots are killing their own customers, and I should be concerned with cracky the clowns death because...........sorry, cannot think of anything.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Can't say I disagree with you.
Kinda like when we were spraying the poppy and maryjane crop with weed killer. 
:-o "You can't do that! People will get sick". :roll:](*,)


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is what kills me about the "drug war". LOL
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090831...jA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yaWVzBHNsawNjb2NhaW5lbGFjZWQ-
> 
> Here you see that the idiots are killing their own customers, and I should be concerned with cracky the clowns death because...........sorry, cannot think of anything.


LoL... they mention my city, Spokane, washington... the butt crack of meth and crack addicts.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

=D>Natural Selection at its finest!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again but expecting different results (Rita Mae Brown) then our government is crazier than a shit house rat. Prohibition (War on Alcohol in the 1920s) was a miserable and abject failure. So the government's response to drugs was to do the same thing starting back in the 1950s, they have been ratcheting up what they spend on this "war" and it has done nothing to stem the tide. There has got to be a better way.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

To me one of the things that would discourage some of the drug industry is much harsher drug related penaltys. Maybe more prisons be like the one in Arizona. A tent prison in which they have to work for every privlage they get. I live in a small town where every police term a few months before you see an ass load of drug related charges but nothing gets prosicuted. They arrest them and release in a day or so just to get the names and arrest reports in the papers. With shit like this it's no wonder that the problems get worse and worse. I can only imagine what goes on in bigger cities. Of the few that get jail time only a few of them are rehabilitated the rest just make friends and future connections. 

So like Jeff says when I see them wipe each other out on the streets I'm with Jeff who cares.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I always wondered why the government didn't lace all the cocaine they found with poison and put it back on the streets

supply and demand....if you cant stop one, stop the other


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> I always wondered why the government didn't lace all the cocaine they found with poison and put it back on the streets
> 
> supply and demand....if you cant stop one, stop the other


LOL are you kidding. Criminals have more rights than we do. I don't know if you've kept up with any of the current affairs but if they switch from CIA to FBI on interrigating taliban and what have you due to excessive force do you think they would do somthing this extreme. If they care more about the rights of the criminals/terrorists than what they do about our safety. Of course this is the action of our great leader#-o but thats another song alltogether:-({|=


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> I always wondered why the government didn't lace all the cocaine they found with poison and put it back on the streets
> 
> supply and demand....if you cant stop one, stop the other


 This is a good idea.. let them die off, there is too many damn people around anyway


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Kinda like when we were spraying the poppy and maryjane crop with weed killer.
> :-o "You can't do that! People will get sick". :roll:](*,)


Thanks Bob.....I needed a good laugh today. 

I was on a search here not long ago and the IC stuck me with some flanker that was a.....welll......a little Deliverance if ya know what I mean......

I smelled some ditch weed or skunk or something and mentioned it and he whips out his cell phone (needless to say we are SEARCHING at this time) and says "heh heh, have you ever seen anything like this? this is a buddy of mines place" 

Lo and behold it had to be one of the nicest crops of weed I have seen in a LONG time....

Needless to say I cut my search area short, went to IC, explained the situation and got a new competent flanker.....LOL The sheriff was laughing since here is my badge clipped to the front strap of my pack and this dumbass is showing me picks of a crop not too far away. 

Not sure what happened after that.....but flanker boy did not return to the search.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason Moore said:


> To me one of the things that would discourage some of the drug industry is much harsher drug related penaltys. Maybe more prisons be like the one in Arizona. A tent prison in which they have to work for every privlage they get. I live in a small town where every police term a few months before you see an ass load of drug related charges but nothing gets prosicuted. They arrest them and release in a day or so just to get the names and arrest reports in the papers. With shit like this it's no wonder that the problems get worse and worse. I can only imagine what goes on in bigger cities. Of the few that get jail time only a few of them are rehabilitated the rest just make friends and future connections.
> 
> So like Jeff says when I see them wipe each other out on the streets I'm with Jeff who cares.



Exactly, Yay for Joe Arpaio's tent city and green bologna sandwiches. Though it's not actually a prison (it's county jail in Phoenix) if more prisons were like that it might put a damper on it. If you read about it (Estrella Park) I read where someone said going to prison was a vacation compared to Estrella Park.

But I have to agree with Jeff on this one, I don't give a rat's ass if dopers want to kill their clients and their clients are stupid enough to do the drugs in the first place. Hasn't there been enough stuff on TV on why NOT to do drugs? Obviously, those doing them are on a learning curve, and letting the dealers kill the clients is like putting bleach in the gene pool.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

naw, you still investigate the crime so you can put the winner in jail
in the business we called that a "two-fer"
one crime, 2 loosers off the streets for good, one in the ground one doing life


we also used to want to hold shooting classes for gang member
those loosers cant hit the broad side of a barn
they shoot at each other every day and no one ever gets hit except innocent bystanders

but then logic dictated that eventually they might aim at us


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Haha Mike, kind of like Carlos Mencia did on a skit. Pull the bandana off your eyes so you can see and hold the gun straight instead of sideways and use the sights...oh and don't forget to stop the car on the driveby, it increases accuracy...lol, now I need to go find that episode, that was funny.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Exactly, Yay for Joe Arpaio's tent city and green bologna sandwiches. Though it's not actually a prison (it's county jail in Phoenix) if more prisons were like that it might put a damper on it. If you read about it (Estrella Park) I read where someone said going to prison was a vacation compared to Estrella Park.
> 
> But I have to agree with Jeff on this one, I don't give a rat's ass if dopers want to kill their clients and their clients are stupid enough to do the drugs in the first place. Hasn't there been enough stuff on TV on why NOT to do drugs? Obviously, those doing them are on a learning curve, and letting the dealers kill the clients is like putting bleach in the gene pool.


The only problem I see is that most people don't want to work in a prison/county jail whatever due to low wages. When you add no ac in the mix and ruffer working conditions in the mix I'm sure that makes it even harder to find workers/gaurds. But then again if you take the money that would be spent on the actual building of the prison the upkeep of a conventional prison.Take that money and put it into the pockets of the employees and take advantage of the nations unemployment rate for the fact that they might do something they wouldn't do other wise it just might work. Maybe we will end up helping the economy and improving the rehabilitation rates. But nah I'm sure every thing will keep going like it is with an increase on spending for every thing so we the tax payers can suffer.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Meng Xiong said:


> LoL... they mention my city, Spokane, washington... the butt crack of meth and crack addicts.


lmao You know what's even worse is that Tri-Cities has a higher rate for it than Spokane. This state is like Meth Capital USA. You go to a local park and it's full of crackheads. Arrgghh....It's a shitty shitty thing. 

Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Statistically, Missouri has the highest rate of Meth labs in the country. California has, by far, the largest volume. That's mosty due to the Mexican mafia.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I'm pretty damn sure theres one down at the end of my road. To many strangers going back and forth on a dead end street.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

there is always the just legalize it argument
our prisons are overcrowded enough


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I've heard it said many times...a drug dealers worst nightmare is legalized drugs


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Good grief, what a bunch of perfect little citizens. We are not all born perfect and some of us have a slow learning curve. I did a lot of stupid crap years ago...but it was a different world for sure. Not near as many panty waists. Remember, I am troglodyte according to a few. Been shot once. !/4 of my head is a steel plate. I go to the dentist and drop my teath off. Tried drugs, pulled people out of crowded restaraunts, pulled em out from behind the meat counter in major super markets, thrown em off of second floor balconies. We are talking 40 years ago. While I poured cases of beer in the gutter, you people go to jail today and get your cars impounded. It was a different world for sure. Why do you all think I sit back in this cabin with just wood for heat(been stacking this winters wood in all day) with all these dogs. No neighbors for 100 yds. Let's get real...poison the cocaine, hell you would kill half of the politicians and a good portion of............never mind. Y'all have a great holiday and stay sober or you'll go to jail, lose your job, and all prospects of future employment. Your wife will divorce you and take your kids. Y'all are doing a fine job.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Y'all can delete my last post as it is probably not politically correct today.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

:lol: LMAO @ Don

I've seen real troglodytes in N Africa


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

sounds to me like Don needs to tell more stories about the old days

I'm listening....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, your gonna have to wait till I tip a few and get to reading some more posts like this one....but I got a lot of em believe me. 
Some stories about how times have changed that are more PC are the ones where I used to head off down the street at 12 years old with a 12 ga shotgun to go shoot some squirrels. Believe it or not, not one person thought anything of it an no one called the law to report me or my folks. That was before everyone started minding everyone elses business 24/7. Now adays everyone calls A/C because your dog barks and they are in the wrong mood. No one has enough brass to just go knock on a door and say the dog is bothering them. 
My favorite gripe is that everyone is expected to say what everyone wants to hear.....why? So no one gets their feelings hurt? Yes, it is a better world for sure if your afraid to speak your mind . Personally, if there is a problem, I would rather have people come and say something so I can correct the problem if it is my fault....guess people are afraid they'll hurt my feelings.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Good grief, what a bunch of perfect little citizens. We are not all born perfect and some of us have a slow learning curve. I did a lot of stupid crap years ago...but it was a different world for sure. Not near as many panty waists. Remember, I am troglodyte according to a few. Been shot once. !/4 of my head is a steel plate. I go to the dentist and drop my teath off. Tried drugs, pulled people out of crowded restaraunts, pulled em out from behind the meat counter in major super markets, thrown em off of second floor balconies. We are talking 40 years ago. While I poured cases of beer in the gutter, you people go to jail today and get your cars impounded. It was a different world for sure. Why do you all think I sit back in this cabin with just wood for heat(been stacking this winters wood in all day) with all these dogs. No neighbors for 100 yds. Let's get real...poison the cocaine, hell you would kill half of the politicians and a good portion of............never mind. Y'all have a great holiday and stay sober or you'll go to jail, lose your job, and all prospects of future employment. Your wife will divorce you and take your kids. Y'all are doing a fine job.


=D>=D>=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I'll agree it's deffinatly a different world nowa days. Hell you can't even get into a fight without going to jail. Not that I really want to but sometimes I think a little squable would actualy settle things alot faster than a year of hating each other. Also I don't think that just because some one does drugs that automatically makes them a bad person but It doesn't really show much for there character either. A dealer on the other hand I could care less about there well being. As Jeff said who cares if they cancel each other out on the streets. That only means maybe a few more of my tax dollars might go to something worth while.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Our society can't handle booze.... no way we will be able to handle legalized heroin and meth.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

By no means should drugs be legalized. Dealing should defintly remain a crime. Holland has done a remarkable job, de-criminalizing drugs. Providing more prevention efforts, and more treatment efforts to those caught possessing illegal substances for personal use. 

I think the argument that drugs cause violent crime is valid. But drug use and possession in itself is not violent. And before a user gets violent or commits other crimes to get drugs, they are only hurting themselves.

Normal people do not use drugs...at least not hard ones. So, there is something wrong with these peoples thinking. If that never gets addressed. they will continue thier plight to get more drugs. No matter how many times we throw them in the slammer. I think the truley addicted person cannot stop under thier own power. I have a hard time believing anyone would truley want to live that way.

But the truth is...what were doing now to control the problem is not working. and t just keep doing what were doing to try and control the problem is crazy.

We have massive military herbicide drops going on in Columbia, we are literally powering plant killer over a nation...because we, Americans cannot stop using Cocaine. It seems silly to go to burn down a liqour stores if your an Alcoholic to get rid of all the alcohol. But we see no problem with destroying another country in hopes to make ours better. Our problem is ours. We should address it here, not there.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Our society can't handle booze.... no way we will be able to handle legalized heroin and meth.


 
And we are handling it so well now.


----------

